# scamming people record compagny that sell an E.P the price of an LP



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i bought a cd recently i see this cd of Heinrich Isaac on itune it's the price of a regular album but it last only 15-16 minute or so.

Heinrich Isaac performed by Matthew Curtis price of a regular album what a scam, i mean common
when you pay for a cd a full lp they should be laws you get at least 45-50 minute under 40 minute full price it's an obvious scam.

Do you folks experience sutch traps, you buy a record full lp price only to find out it's a mini e.p twice the price of what it's worth, for 9.99 $ i could had a full lp instead i get this bad joke, of 16 minutes(anger)


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

What year was this E.P. printed? 



Daniel


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*What year was this E.P. printed? 
*
2013 daniel


----------

